#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  IIIT Una, Himachal Pradesh btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*

IIIT Una, Himachal Pradesh Year of Establishment:* 2013.*

IIIT Una, Himachal Pradesh Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.*

IIIT Una, Himachal Pradesh Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*
IIIT Una, Himachal Pradesh Branches In Engineering:*


Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication Engineering

*First round IIIT Una cut off 2014:*
*Quota*
*Institute Name*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

AI
Indian Institute of Information Technology(IIIT) Una, Himachal Pradesh
Computer Science & Engineering
6531
17845
22889
30398
112382
116841
170151
171774

AI
Indian Institute of Information Technology(IIIT) Una, Himachal Pradesh
Electronics & Communication Engineering
17207
20548
32168
33074
105083
113698
145459
179666


*
Second Round Cut-Off 2014:*
*Quota*
*Institute Name*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

AI
Indian Institute of Information Technology(IIIT) Una, Himachal Pradesh
Computer Science & Engineering
8946
20893
31710
34351
121215
133338
207324
212769

AI
Indian Institute of Information Technology(IIIT) Una, Himachal Pradesh
Electronics & Communication Engineering
19331
22453
34925
36572
105665
137685
218088
222350


*
Third round IIIT Una cut off 2014:*
*Quota*
*Institute Name*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

AI
Indian Institute of Information Technology(IIIT) Una, Himachal Pradesh
Computer Science & Engineering
19512
23459
32118
38750
133338
139756
207324
224715

AI
Indian Institute of Information Technology(IIIT) Una, Himachal Pradesh
Electronics & Communication Engineering
21318
25713
37133
39785
118725
152087
222350
223191


*
Fourth round IIIT Una cut off 2014:*
*Quota*
*Institute Name*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

AI
Indian Institute of Information Technology(IIIT) Una, Himachal Pradesh
Computer Science & Engineering
20420
25197
33060
36016
139756
154711
238647
250189

AI
Indian Institute of Information Technology(IIIT) Una, Himachal Pradesh
Electronics & Communication Engineering
24706
26799
33835
38058
115078
156473
222350
251608




*Fee Structure:*  2014

1st Semester Rs. 50800/-
2nd, 4th , 6th,8th Semester Rs. 43650/- per Semester
3rd , 5th , 7th, Semester Rs. 44950/- per semeste
Placements: Not Available


*campus:*


IIIT Una (Saloh) is one of the 20 IIITs being setup, funded and managed by the Ministry of Human Resource Development, Govt. of India under the Public Private Partnership (PPP) model. The partners setting up IIIT Una (Saloh) are the Ministry of Human Resource Development, Govt. of India, the Govt. of Himachal Pardesh, HP Power Corporation Limited and HP Transmission Corporation Limited. Admissions to the undergraduate programmes in the Institute are made through the Joint Entrance Examination (JEE).


National Institute of Technology, Hamirpur has been entrusted the responsibility of mentoring IIIT Una (Saloh) by MHRD, Govt. of India till the time its new campus is made operational at Saloh, Una. NIT Hamirpur is one of the Institute of National Importance established by GoI and imparting quality education in the area of Engineering, Architecture, Humanities & Social Science since year 1986. At present, IIIT Una (Saloh) will operate from its temporary premises at NIT Hamirpur. The permanent campus is coming up in the District of Una in Himachal Pradesh.


*Address:*


NATIONAL INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY HAMIRPUR, HIMACHAL PRADESH PIN 177 005 INDIA





  Similar Threads: IIIT Hyderabad btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Gwalior btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT vadodara btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Delhi btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: IIIT Una, Himachal Pradesh btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

